# Warning! MacNutt is getting ADSL!



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes, it's true! The twenty-first century has just now arrived on my isolated island paradise!

I had my name in first...and I will be the very first in my rural area to get ADSL. No more slow, crappy dialup!!







 

Watch out, all of you! If you thought I was wordy and long-winded before...then you aint seen NOTHIN yet! 









Ever since I posted my very first reply to a thread here at ehmac (a couple of years and almost four thousand posts ago), I've been crippled by a dog-slow internet connect that runs at 33mbps or slightly better. And one that disconnects me every seven or eight minutes, BTW. I write all of my stuff offline, while disconnected.

Sometimes all this long-winded vitriol dissappears when I reconnect. Probably one out of every five times!

Not any more!   

Two weeks from now, I will be smokin fast and there will be no lost rants!

Fasten your seatbelts and prepare yourselves. Ehmac will never be the same.

Total mayhem is coming your way! At lightspeed!

Trust me on this.  

[ January 09, 2004, 05:26 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos, Macnutt, in your new "arrival". I would have used another expression other than "dog slow" to describe your modem speed, but since I know you like dogs, I shall let it slide. Trust me on this....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> dog-slow internet connect that runs at *33mbps* or slightly better


faster than 33 mbps?
wow.... must be a special CIA version of ADSL


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Congrats macnutt!

The problem with those wonderful hi-speed connections, is that it opens up a whole new world of high bandwidth consuming sites...you may actually end up spending less time here.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Voluminousity does not correlate with quality but at least you'll not have the frustration of the disconnects. There again, you'll be open to DOS attacks so best use a router with NAT (which will allow all of your machines to be connected).


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

macnutt, you mean 33 kb per second not MB. 33 kb is about 4 kilo bytes per second, or dog slow
Dr G would be able to expound on the speed of dogs.

[ January 09, 2004, 01:12 PM: Message edited by: minnes ]


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Bring it ON!
We'll be ready!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Problem: If Macnutt sends ErnstNF a Personal Message with his new high speed ADSL modem, and I send off one of the doxies at the exact moment Ernst receives this PM, will the doxie reach Macnutt before the PM reply? Keep in mind that the doxie will be running east to west (thus into the wind) and it is winter time. Calculate this based on the fact that a doxie is able to run for 10 hours each day at 379.3 kph LESS than Mach 1.

The first correct answer shall win a doxie puppy.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It'll take "aboot" a day for the doxie to reach macnutt assuming its able to swim as fast as you imply it can run (>800 km/hr!). So the answer depends on whether ErnstNF gets around to replying to the PM. He might make macnutt sweat it out for a few days (knowing that the doxie was in flight). There again, it's possible that macnutts new DSL line will have the reliability of a Bush administration intelligence report and the PM may take a couple of days to permeate through to SSI.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

And assuming the ehMac server can handle the increased MJoules and opposite spinning electrons Macnutt will be throwing this way...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Congrats, Macnutt!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim/ErnstNF, you are both getting close to a potential answer.


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

If the doxie can make it there before having to go to the bathroom... or need refueling...

Interesting concept,eh?

Or should I say paradoxie?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

"What's that posting through the airways at lightning speed? Is it a bird?; is it a plane?....NO, it's...........S-u-p-e-r-n-u-t-t. (The crowd gathers and gasps! Macspectrum, macdoc and others run to their computers to search for Kryptonite, hoping to find some on eBay. Alas there is none to be found.) Stay tuned for the coming episodes of our caped left wing crusader.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Peter, I have been searching for quite a while now, but I think I finally found your new hat:








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Darntootin', good one ("paradoxie").

We seem to have a battle of the Icon Mavens of ehMacLand. Very interesting..........


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., when darntootin' is that sharp, he looks more like this:








Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow...that looks a bit like one of my hillbilly relatives from Tenessee! (you DID know that most of the American hillbillies are of Scots descent, didn't you)









And I must say that I had no idea that there would be so many replies to my little announcement. I was just so excited when I got the call last night, I just had to tell everyone here at ehmac!







 

It's gonna be Christmas in January! YEEEHAAAWWW!!


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

Sinc...

Yer dantootin' I do!









Macnutt...

Tennessee hillbilly relatives? Not me.









But it certainly fits you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, let us hope that the Darntootin' and Macnutt "clans" do not break out into open warfare like the Hatfields and the McCoys. We shall see.


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

She's already a rootin'-tootin'-knee-slappin'-moon-shinin'-tabaccy-chewin' humdinger, boys!!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

2 questions re. this thread:

Frist question Dr. G, if the doxies could levitate just above the ground ...alright I mean the pads of their feet, could levitate just above the ground, would it not just take 4.5 hrs. or so to get from St. Jonh’s to MacNutt? Perhaps some training is in order.   

Second question MacNutt doesn’t Eastern Liberals become an oximoronic statement considering that most of the Eastern Counties of Nova Scota are heavly populated with people of Scotch desent.
























Would it not therefore follow “these” Eastern Liberals would have more in common with the fine folks from ******* er hillbilly land?  

Then why is it that these folks come across as “ Eastern liberals” in the USAsian sense? Is it that Canadian have a failure to communicate?


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

Big DL...

Sorry... I come from southWESTERN Nova Scotia... I'm an Acadian.

No Scot in me. (Yet!)

But that don't mean I can't get spittin-in-ma-hands-smokin'-mad-'n- all-fired-up-'n-ready ta get inta a good argeement...

Jes' fer the fun of it!

Yesiree... Jes like Macnutt does... eh??!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

There seems to be a basic dichotomy in the Scots gene pool. A binary division of near biblical porportions. I've often wondered about it, myself.

It is thusly:

On one side, we seem to see the most ardent of the anti-union, independant minded,Free-market caplitalists...and we notice that a rather large number of them have Scots surnames. 

One the other side, we also notice that some of the loudest and most prominent Union leaders and, collectivist thinking hard line leftists...also have Scots surnames.

When I used to work for Celtic Studios here on Salt Spring (during a lull in the oilpatch) I came in contact with lots of people who were chasing down their Scots heritage...and, once we'd talked for a bit, I always noticed that they seemed to be of one mind or the other. No gray area at all. 

All were totally committed to their side of the fence. Whatever side that may have been. (that part didn't surprise me much).

But I wonder what causes this basic split amongst a group of people who are largely responsible for creating the template for our modern world? You'd think we would all be of a like mind on the basic tenets of capitalism and markets, by this point. 

But you can still witness a pitched battle between a hardline buisness owner and an equally intrasigent Union Boss...and realise that both have Highland blood in their veins. It happens all the time out here.

example: Premier Gordon CAMPBELL working furiously to dimantle all Union power while the leader of the BC Federation of Labour, Jim SINCLAIR organises rallies against the current government and encourages unions to butt heads with employers.

No wonder our labour battles are so severe. Neither one is likely to give up without a fight.

Och and Aye.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, remember that the doxies are bound by the laws of physics, but NOT the laws made by man.


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

macnutt...

I agree with you re:



> All (scots) were totally committed to their side of the fence. Whatever side that may have been. (that part didn't surprise me much).


That's why the majority of rest of us enjoy "vive la différence"....









But it is the open-minded who learn... not the hard-headed!


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

macnutt...

I agree with you re:



> All (scots) were totally committed to their side of the fence. Whatever side that may have been. (that part didn't surprise me much).


That's why the majority of rest of us enjoy "vive la différence"....









But it is the open-minded who learn... not the hard-headed!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Macnutt,

Brings to mind one of the rare instances of Scot on Scot skullduggery: the complicity of the Campbell clan in attacking the sleeping MacDonalds at the Glencoe massacre. Maybe Gordie is of the same line?


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey Macnutt...

As a zealot, I forgot to mention I'm glad you're getting ADSL hooked up. You'll now be able to download a lot of interesting goodies that until now, was virtually impossible. I went a year with dial-up, and it drove me nuts. I was attempting to do research for one of my wee novels, and nothing seemed to completely download correctly... or very fast!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Darntootin....

I appreciate someone who can understand the handicap that I've been living with for the past three years or so. I have never had anything BUT a dog slow and very buggy dialup ever since I first signed on here at EhMac.

I'm really looking forward to moving into the fast lane with all the rest of you!   

Jwoodget....I don't think I want to get into a discussion of the Glencoe massacre at this particular time. The Campbells are the richest of all the Scots clans...and the Macdonald's are the most numerous. The Campbell's of Inverary (who lived right next door to my ancestral clan seat at Dunderave) were directly responsible for the fact that my particular clan are no longer based in Scotland. It's a long and sad tale and I won't bore you with it right now.

But I can tell you that the resentment and anger ran very deep for several generations. It's in all of our family letters going back more than three hundred years. We're talking SERIOUS hatred here.  

But...having said all of that....

I should like to note that my very best friend (for more than thirty-five years) is married into the Campbell clan. And I voted for Gord Campbell in the last provincial elections! I will vote for him in the next BC Provincial elections, without any reservation. He is, by far, the very best man for the job!  

I would NOT have voted for Larry Campbell...the slightly left-of-center Mayor of Vancouver. But I think that he is a good man with a bright mind, and I also think that he will soon realise what works and what is just a pipe dream. At that point I would support him. Also without reservation.

Bottom line?

This particular Scot...and many of the rest of us, I suspect...are quite capable of carrying a big grudge for a VERY long time. We are also quite capable of seeing way past that grudge and moving on with our lives when logic dictates this to be the best direction.

Even to the point of actively supporting a group that our forebearers might have considered to be among their bitterest enemies. We go with what WORKS. 

Simple as that.

And Jim...that's ALSO why we have been such staunchly loyal soldiers for the greater British Empire over the years. The finest warriors that the UK has ever produced...and the most prolific inventors of world-changing devices...and the best explorers for the British Empire...and the majority of "The Few" that won the Battle of Britain, were all Scots.

All of this, despite the fact that the Brits treated us abominably in the past centuries. At one point, they even outlawed the kilt and the bagpipes. Wearing of our clan tartan was a hanging offence. In our own country! We made numerous peace accords and deals with the Brits over the last millennia...and we were always doublecrossed and cheated.

But we have put all that behind us. We've moved forward and taken control of pretty much everthing. While working hand-in-hand with our former enemies.

And Scotland is almost totally independant of England nowadays. For the first time in several hundred years.

Without having to blow up any pubs or engage in any sort of terrorist activities. We have gotten what the IRA has always wanted...without employing any of their tactics.

Does this tell you something about us?

It should.

[ January 12, 2004, 02:59 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

macnutt, the Scots have always been canny. Unfortunately, I think the English have hoodwinked the Scots into a dead-end with the national parliament. They've ceded trivial powers (retaining national defense, sovereignty, etc in London). Now, the Scottish Parliament is little more than a talking shop for local, politics. My father-in-law lives in Dundee and, true to form, despises the waste of money spent on this neutered level of government. Hopefully, more powers can be gained so as to be meaningful. Right now its a distraction that is simply unloading London of responsibilities it doesn't want while it keeps the important controls.

The Scots (along with the Ghurkas) have the most decorated regiments in the British Army. The Scots may have had the brains and the talent, but the English have somehow always ended up the benefactors. It's noo fair laddie!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

But it _WORKS_ , doesn't it Jim? Fair or not...it is a working relationship that has borne great fruit for both sides. I doubt that either the Brits or the Scots could possibly have gone so far without each other.

I have no problem in seeing this. I suspect that a great number of the Highland diaspora feel the very same way.

As for the Scottish Parliament being a toothless tiger...I have a tendency to agree with you on this.

But it sure beats the heck out of what we had before. And it's a far cry from what the Irish have. Full independance may yet come to Scotland....or, most probably, the sort of linked independance that is beginning to become the norm in greater Europe.

Either way, it's certainly a good start!

And we didn't have to blow up a damn thing to get it.   

Because Jim...that wouldn't have _WORKED_ ! Would it?


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> And we didn't have to blow up a damn thing to get it.
> 
> Because Jim...that wouldn't have WORKED ! Would it?


You're right. I was thinking the same about US security and US foreign policy.









Don't flame me-I have Irish blood.  

Regards.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yup, the Scots and English have somehow developed a can't live with me, can't live without me relationship. Macnutt, it isn't the "Scots and the Brits". Its the Scots and the English. Britain is comprised England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

I wish others would stop referring to Scots as Scotch. That would be a refreshment, not a clan.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry Jim...I was brought up referring to you guys as "Brits" and the language that we shared as "English". I shall endeavor to break this old habit.

Just be glad I'm not from Australia. I have a good friend (coincidentally also named Jim) from OZ, and he refers to Brits as "pommy _BASTARDS_". 
















He usually follows this by hawking up a big greenie and spitting it on the ground. I try not to bring the English into the conversation while he's in my living room. Last time I did, the rug took quite a beating.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> it isn't the "Scots and the Brits". Its the Scots and the English.


yeah, i was thinking the same thing
[makes note: macnutt error #2475 ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Glad you're keeping score, Michael.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Five days to go, people! I have already found a nice warm spot for the ADSL modem. Just waiting for the phone call to activate it.  

Mayhem is approaching on your horizon. This is the calm before the gathering storm.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

macnutt, 

By the time you're connected, we may be banished from discussing the pros and cons of George W. Hope your connection will not be in vain!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jwoodget - I know for a fact no bannishing will be happening, neither will any banishing of Bush and Co. discussion. Just more of a call, for more topics that aren't centered around said topic.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Chealion - no worries. I just find it odd that the issue of rants and rhetoric is brought up when the Everything Else, Eh forum is about as diverse as you can get. Of the top 20 threads in the forum, only 8 contain sustained political discussion of the USA. Some of these are very popular discussions.

I know PosterBoy only started the thread as an observation on his part, but there does seem to be a problem at EhMac of "personal sensitivities". In some cases, emotions and language have gotten out of hand and have been dealt with appropriately. But the easiest way to deal with issues or posts a non-moderator feels are inappropriate is to simply move on.

Freedom of speech should not be limited by subjective opinion. There are outer limits but they are usually obvious and unanimous. The inner limits defer to personal preferences.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> Five days to go, people! I have already found a nice warm spot for the ADSL modem. Just waiting for the phone call to activate it


If I were you, I would try to connect before that. When I got ADSL, my ISP told me that my line would be activated on a given day (a monday). Don't ask me why, but I tried to connect two days before, and it worked! I did not have the max download speed available, but it was still better than dialup.









Regards


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

> I wish others would stop referring to Scots as Scotch. That would be a refreshment, not a clan.


Scotch is an archaic form to refer to people or things from or pertaining to Scotland. 

Language changes over time. The beverage is really “Scotch” whiskey. It means the whiskey made in the style that is made or originated in Scotland. There are also Scotch cookies. Usually a person today can simply say scotch and it is understood to be Scotch whiskey. Not cookies.  

In some places (Scotland) you can say whiskey and you mean scotch.

We in the far east (Atlantic Region) honour our past and use words today regularly that are considered as the archaic meanings of words in the rest of the country. Another such word is “right”. 

Right is used as a modifier such as, right nice or right good, it means very. Usually in the rest of Canada right when used as a modifier is reserved to be followed by Honourable as in “Right Honourable Prime Minister”.

Just because you or your associates choose not to use right or scotch in a particular way should not preclude the "rest of us" (remember the rest of us) from using such words and thereby limiting their fullest meaning.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

BigDL, I'd agree except that the primary people who actually don't like the term " Scotch" as it pertains to someone of Scottish descent are people of Scottish descent. I respect (but until corrected a couple of years ago, didn't know) that people of Newfoundland do not appreciate being called Newfies. I didn't realise they saw it as a derogatory term.

My father-in-law, wife and a veritable clan of relatives feel the same way about Scotch. They are Scottish and they drink Scotch (from the age of two). Dinnae mess wi'em laddie, it wouldnae be pretty.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I will, LGB! You can't imagine how much I'm looking forward to an internet connect that doesn't "disconnect" me every seven minutes or so! Or one that actually allows me to download medium sized files in one try!  

BTW...Jwoodget (or anyone else who is listening)...

Scots or "Scotch" or Scottish....I don't much care. I know what is correct...and what is wrong, but I also know what you're referring to.

The terminology is insignifigant. 

I care not a whit...one way or another.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

> ... a whit...


Is that a person from Whitain?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Means I don't CARE! 







 

Call me what you will. I won't be insulted.

Promise.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

> Call me what you will. I won't be insulted.


Jerk. You take all the fun out of insults!
















Now we can go back to our normal broadcasting of civil conversation.  

And now I feel bad for insulting macnutt, I'll go do penance now though Community Service for ehMac.  

Hint: Don't mix coffee and Halls.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry to divert the conversation.  

Someone told me that once I had acquired broadband, I would never go back to dial-up. He was correct.

Seems only a bad dream now...

Macnutt - once you are truly connected, try some of the links provided in the "favourite websites" thread in the Anything Mac forum.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

> BigDL, I'd agree except that the primary people who actually don't like the term " Scotch" as it pertains to someone of Scottish descent are people of Scottish descent.


used to be jwoodget

I was advised from the time that I was wee lad by my Mother and her family from Cape Breton that “I had scotch blood”.

I understood this to mean I was of scottish decent as opposed to having been abused as a child.









When I hear “Scott’s” I understood that to mean a possession or pertaining to my brother.

In Cape Breton many of the people of Scottish decent were forced from their highland homes. These people hung on to their language and culture. As with many dispossessed peoples many customs were retained and never evolved. In fact in the 1950’s more Gaelic native speakers lived in Cape Breton than in Scotland.  

I believe I am scotch and I am sorry if I offend. However to be less offensive in the future I will, like many other Nova Scotians, modify my language on this board to reflect my scottish heritage.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

BigDL, you can call yourself anything but if you visit Scotland, make sure you call the locals, Scotts. Then mention your heritage and you won't buy another drink that night.

It's a beautiful and generous country - unlike any other I've visited. I lived there for 3 years (while I've Scott's blood, I was born in England) and repaid the locals by stealing my wife. I have to pay my dues on each return visit....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"I have Scots blood...and lived for three years in Scotland...and repaid the locals by stealing a wife from them"

I knew there was something I really liked about you Jim.   

I now take this opportunity to declare you...by the power invested in me...to be...

An HONORARY SCOTSMAN!  

Welcome to the clan, laddie.  









We all gain a wee bit by your presence!  

Have ye any bairns? ( I dearly hope ye doo!)  

For we will ALL gain by that.

No question about it at all....


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Two bairns (lad and lassie), both built to scare a nessie wi' a hangover.


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

In the interest of further "mudding" the waters, John Kenneth Galbraith published a book about his family and ancestry in south western Ontario and the title of the book is "The Scotch"


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Holy doodle! Macnutt this thread goes on almost for five pages now!  

Are you planning on giving Dr. G and the 'Shang a run for their money?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Here's the definitive answer from no less that a Scottish distiller - Dewars. If this isn't good enough, I'll send aroond the wifey tae hae a word wi ya, laddie.

Here's another reference.

"[adj]  of or relating to or characteristic of Scotland or its people or culture or its English dialect or Gaelic language; "Scots gaelic"; "the Scots community in New York"; "`Scottish' tends to be the more formal term as in `The Scottish Symphony' or `Scottish authors' or `Scottish mountains'"; "`Scotch' is in *disfavor** with Scottish people and is used primarily outside Scotland except in such frozen phrases as `Scotch broth' or `Scotch whiskey' or `Scotch plaid'" 

* Disfavor: as in, I'll kick yer heid in if ye sae tha agin, pal.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

> disfavor* with Scottish people and is used primarily outside Scotland except in such frozen phrases as `Scotch broth' or `Scotch whiskey' or `Scotch plaid'"


Many Nova Scotians are descendants of Highland Scottish folk cleared off the highlands by the Lowland and English Landlords.  

It was right some jessesly popular to use the term Scotch for anything Scottish. Today the term Scottish is used more often. Scot’s is less favoured by the folks down home.

I already agreed to switch to the term Scottish on this board.

It just seems the Lowlanders are still lording over the Highlanders to this very day.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Nae ta wurry Big DL....For we Highland types have all the money and control damn near everything.   

And that little fact goes a long way toward soothing any pain that may have been left over from an earlier age. (Both sides of my family are Highland Scots, and both were chased off their ancestral lands to make way for sheep, BTW.)

Bygones.....lets let em be, shall we?  

BTW....for anyone who is actually interested......

*I NOW HAVE ADSL!!*   

I'm just as happy as I could possibly be! I've been doing a whole bunch of software updates (that were long overdue) all day long and I still can't believe how darned FAST everything is!

And I managed to write this whole post without one single disconnect! That has never happened, since I first signed on here at ehMac.  

Me happy.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

Congratulations on your recent arrival. Be warned, this high-speed stuff can be seriously addictive!

Mike


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Aw, what the heck...I've rid myself of almost all my old vices. I needed a new drug anyway.

















Now I just have to figure out to tear myself away from it long enough to feed.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Fortunately, ADSL does nothing to your typing speed macnutt









It is interesting how we behave differently when technology becomes invisible. With dial-up, you are always aware of the connection and worry about line-drops, having to wait to log on, etc. With high-speed connections, you forget that you ever had to connect. Its just there. Technology is at its best when its transparent and taken for granted (well, until the monthly bill comes in).

macnutt, you just HAVE to get Airport. Sitting outside, watching the sunset and surfing.

I'm just dreading the day when you get voice recognition


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I was thinking about getting an airport card for the Pismo. But I may have to sell it anyway, just to get a much faster G4 or G5. It would be nice to sit on the deck by the hot tub and compose my long-winded rants from that lovely tranquil spot.

It wouldn't mellow me much, though.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## darntootin' (Nov 1, 2003)

Macnutt...

Good for you!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

a mellow macnutt.... hmmmmmm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aw macnutt, you've gone and disappointed me. Many times have I heard posters here tell you to go soak your head, but now you seem like you might actually do it?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Awww...you'd miss me if I turned all mushy, now wouldn't ya?!

















Besides, there's not much chance of that happening. My Highland ancestors would be spinning so fast in their graves that the rotation of the planet would be affected.

Can't have that...now can we? 
















So, in the interest of maintaining weather patterns and the gravitational constant of planet earth...I shall remain the crusty and abrasive westerner that you have all come to know and despise.







 

Promise.


----------

